# [SOLVED] /etc/conf.d/net iproute2 VLAN

## radek-s

Witam,

moj dotychczasowy net:

```

modules="!arping iproute2"

config_eth0="null"

vlans_eth0="203"

vconfig_eth0="set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD"

config_vlan203="91.40.96.162/27 91.40.96.163/27 91.40.96.164/27 91.40.96.165/27"

config_eth1="172.16.0.1/24 10.0.0.1/21 94.40.121.193/27"

routes_vlan203="default via 91.40.96.161"

```

Po aktualizacji systemu nie wstaja vlan'y...

przeglądając net znalazłem:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=256956&action=diff

przerobiłem więc testowo skrypt:

```
config_eth1="null"                                                                                                           

vlans_eth1="1"                                                                                                               

vlan_1_name="vlan1"                                                                                                          

vlan_1_flags="reorder_hdr off gvrp on loose_binding on"                                                                      

vlan_1_ingress="2:6 3:5"                                                                                                     

vlan_1_egress="1:2"
```

vlan_1 - domyślnie chodzi tu o pierwszy skonfigurowany vlan?

vlan_2 - to bedzie drugi?

jednak....nazwa vlan'u to eth1.1 zamiast vlan1....

co robie źle?

pozdrawiam!Last edited by radek-s on Wed Jun 08, 2011 7:33 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Belliash

W OpenRC 0.8.2 jest jeszcze network (/etc/conf.d/network i /etc/init.d/network)

Nie wiem jak dziala, ale moze sprobuj?

----------

## radek-s

doszedlem do tego:

```

modules="!arping iproute2"

config_eth0="null"

vlans_eth0="203"

vlan203_name="vlan203"

config_vlan203="

        91.40.96.162/29

        91.40.96.163/29

        91.40.96.164/29

        91.40.96.165/29"

vlan_start_eth0="yes"

config_eth1="

        172.16.0.1/24

        10.0.0.1/21

        91.40.121.193/27"

routes_vlan203="default via 91.40.96.161"

```

przy restarcie eth0 dostaje:

```
Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Removing addresses

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   null ...       

```

szkoda ze nie podaje zadnego bledu....

na innym komputerze ta konfiguracja dziala,

jednak na serwerze nie!: sytuacja wyglada tak, jakby skrypt startowy w ogole nie korzystal z iproute2, bo podnosi mi eth1, eth1:1 i eth1:2 zamiast przypisac wszystkie adresy do interfejsu...

iproute2 mam skompilowany recznie z latka esqf

mozna jakos sprawdzic czy to jest wina recznej kompilacji iproute2? (v 2.6.29)

lub jakie moduly sa dostepne dla konfiguracji sieci?

----------

## radek-s

ip musi sie znajdowac w /sbin/ip lub /bin/ip a ja miałem w /usr/local/sbin/ip

----------

## SlashBeast

No to ladny syf masz w systemie skoro iproute2 bylo instalowanie z palca i to jeszcze z domyslnym prefixem /usr/local. (Badz to gentoo/freebsd, w co watpie).

----------

## radek-s

jaki kurde syf!?

1. wszystko co instaluje z palca instaluje w /usr/local zeby nie bylo nic pomieszane z pakietami, które są zainstalowane przez emerge.

2. nie widziałem iproute2, które miałoby łatke: esfq-iproute2 i było w jakimś ebuildzie - stąd instalacja ręczna - podobnie zreszta z iptables - instalaja ręczna z kupa łatek. :patch-o-matic-ng - ( ACCOUNT, IPV4OPTSTRIP, IPMARK, ROUTE, ipv4options, condition, geoip, ipp2p, set ) Stosowane maksymalnie wersji 1.4.1.1.

iptables-layer7 - ( Application Layer Packet Classifier for Linux )

iptables-imq - ( Intermediate Queueing Device )

ipt-account - ( ipt_account patches )

Projekty Subversion - ( STEAL, TEE, TCPOPTSTRIP, TARPIT, chaostables, gateway ).

xtables-addons-1.17 - ( CHAOS, DELUDE, DHCPMAC, ECHO, IPMARK, LOGMARK, RAWNAT, STEAL, SYSRQ, TARPIT, TEE,

condition, fuzzy, geoip, iface, ipp2p, ipv4options, length2, lscan, quota2, pknock 

xtables-addons-1.19 - ( ACCOUNT, CHAOS, DELUDE, DHCPMAC, ECHO, IPMARK, LOGMARK, RAWNAT, STEAL, SYSRQ, TARPIT, TEE,

condition, fuzzy, geoip, iface, ipp2p, ipv4options, length2, lscan, quota2, pknock

xtables-addons-1.24 - ( ACCOUNT, CHAOS, DELUDE, DHCPMAC, ECHO, IPMARK, LOGMARK, RAWNAT, STEAL, SYSRQ, TARPIT, TEE,

condition, fuzzy, geoip, iface, ipp2p, ipv4options, length2, lscan, quota2, pknock

xtables-addons-1.27 - ( ACCOUNT, CHAOS, DELUDE, DHCPMAC, ECHO, IPMARK, LOGMARK, RAWNAT, STEAL, SYSRQ, TARPIT, TEE,

condition, fuzzy, geoip, iface, ipp2p, ipv4options, length2, lscan, quota2, pknock 

jest coś takiego w ebuildzie?

----------

## SlashBeast

No po prostu, syf.

Instalujesz iproute2 z latkami do /usr/local, przez co portage nie bedzie tego tykac, aktualizowac, a wystarczylo dodac pacza do ebuilda lub uzyc np. 'localpatch'. Osobiscie jak mi trzeba starszej wersji - forkuje ebuild. Jak mi tylko trzeba pacza, uzywam localpatcha.

Xtables jest w net-firewall/xtables-addons.

----------

## radek-s

ok, mam zatem kernel vanilla-sources, chce dodać patcha, standardowy ebuild wygląda tak:

```

# Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation                                                                                                                               

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2                                                                                                    

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources/vanilla-sources-2.6.34.ebuild,v 1.9 2011/05/24 12:55:06 mpagano Exp $                                   

                                                                                                                                                                      

EAPI="2"                                                                                                                                                              

K_NOUSENAME="yes"                                                                                                                                                     

K_NOSETEXTRAVERSION="yes"                                                                                                                                             

K_SECURITY_UNSUPPORTED="1"                                                                                                                                            

K_DEBLOB_AVAILABLE="1"                                                                                                                                                

ETYPE="sources"                                                                                                                                                       

inherit kernel-2                                                                                                                                                      

detect_version                                                                                                                                                        

                                                                                                                                                                      

DESCRIPTION="Full sources for the Linux kernel"                                                                                                                       

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kernel.org"                                                                                                                                      

SRC_URI="${KERNEL_URI}"                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                      

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86"                                                                                                           

IUSE="deblob"
```

gdzie powinienem dodac (i co) aby patch został dodany do jądra?

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja bym osobiście zrobił src_prepare() { epatch ${FILESDIR}/foo.patch }, ale najwygodniej będzie użyć localpatcha. Rozkmiń sobie foo-overlay i foobashrc. Przydatna rzecz.

----------

